# Does anyone know of any punk houses/squats in Biloxi, MS?



## likeacrustyinthewind (Dec 21, 2011)

uuh


----------



## dprogram (Jan 27, 2012)

didn't see any on http://directory.ic.org/intentional_communities_in_Mississippi the intentional communities website but I'm sure if you ask any local punx you'll find one or two. Otherwise just find a vacant home and check it out on a daily basis...then squat away!


----------

